# Persistently stuck on EV Nova...



## michaelsanford (Apr 27, 2003)

I get to a point where I get that brain implant to control my psychic abilities, and my access to the Mission BBS is shut down, and I can't buy any nice ships.

Then, what the heck do I do!? I don't have an active mission to tell me where to go to get a new mission, and I don't have a map triangle on any system. I remember that I had to go to a bar somewhere, but since I have explored a *LOT* of the known universe, I can't very well check every single bar.

Where am I supposed to go?

I've noticed that this seems to happen whenever I get to the point where the shareware message appears, but this might be a co-incidance... I've had to reformat my HD once, and the same thing happened to my pilot the last time. A few times I've just gotten fed up and created a new pilot trying to avoid this scenario, but it looks like I can't. I'll eventually run into them (Vell-os I think?)

Man I wish this game had cheat codes


----------



## Lyra (Apr 27, 2003)

Have you checked out the EVN boards at Ambrosia? I've never had the problem you're having, so I can't help, but I'd be surprised if you couldn't find the answer there. The first incarnation of EVN was pretty buggy, and I spent almost as many hours on the boards as I did playing the game. You do need to register to get past certain points in each thread, though. 

You can also get cheat add-ons there, should you want to ...

http://www.ambrosiasw.com/ then follow the links.


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 27, 2003)

Cool. I did check out Ambrosia's site a while ago, but I'll check it out.

I remember EV Nova from way back in programming class in high school, when the super whiz kids would finish their apps in 1/4 the time of the rest of us, and interspersed with the sound of restarting Macs, was the hyperspace jump.


----------



## Lyra (Apr 27, 2003)

The EVN board itself is at http://www.ambrosiasw.com/games/evn/  - when you go to the boards it's best to do a search on your question first - people can get bad-tempered otherwise!

I lost hours of my life to Escape Velocity - I loved it. I loved Override, too. I'm not quite so in love with EVN, even though I played it solidly when I first got it and it's still one of my top ten games. I miss my forklift, though. Ambrosia make great games - even if they've started porting them to the dark side now.


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 27, 2003)

yeah I'm browsing the board now, there's an interesting thread discussing the technology behind the hyperspace jumps, tachyon re-integration and gravity wells.

They seem to be actually informed, not just making up junk ... But then some would argue that some of that physics is junk, but I don't want to start that thread now ::ha::


----------

